# Billax



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The keener amongst you may have realised that our much admired contributor has now reached his self-imposed expiry date. We may expect no fresh submission from the man, the genuine article, who has inspired so many here.

In tribute I offer a favoured image of mine, Billax as I shall always remember him - camel coat and trousers creases so sharp that you could probably shave with them.


----------



## nbj08 (Feb 6, 2015)

Having discovered his blog yesterday, the loss is somewhat mitigated. And I still have hope of seeing him 'round town.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

A national treasure. I am not nearly as eloquent as Shaver so I'll just say thank you for sharing your antidotes and immense amount of knowledge from what is certainty a bygone era.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I think a Billax tribute thread is a fabulous idea. It should be immediately pinned as a "sticky". Great idea, Shaver. There is no Ask Andy contributor - past, present, or future - that is more deserving.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^While I heartily agree with all three earlier tributes to member Billax, as I too hold him in the highest regard, I am reminded of others such as the Country Squire, the venerable Macarthur and his unparalleled affinity for and his umique Mac Method of caring for shell cordovan shoes, and Oh-so-many others...and each a treasure in their own way. Pinning such accolades as stickied threads could result in several pages of such tribute threads!


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Bill is the perfect example of the Trad Gentleman who is correctly dressed for any occasion with a little added "style" to the correctly dressed part. His Blog should be required reading for anyone who even thinks of trying to be well dressed and wants to be educated on dressing within oneself. I have learned much from this man and continue to do so...


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, let the blog stand as the tribute. No one who has been here any amount of time can mistake his influence. Happy retirement, Billax. I'll be learning from you for many years to come.


----------



## shipworthy (Jun 19, 2014)

Billax's absence has been sorely felt for sure. I do like the idea of his temporary move to New Haven after his son started at Yale. Purportedly just to bum around campus and take in the tradition.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Shaver said:


> ...our much admired contributor has now reached his self-imposed expiry date.


Did he state somewhere that he was going to stop when he reached 1000 posts ?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Class personified.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I definitely looked up to him for his knowledge and style. He never failed to provide an interesting story, comment, information, and banter. It has been a pleasure to get to know him even though it was through a forum. He will truly be missed and I give my condolences to his family.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

sskim3 said:


> He will truly be missed and I give my condolences to his family.


Now this is how rumors get started. For goodness sakes, he just posted this morning!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Now this is how rumors get started. For goodness sakes, he just posted this morning!


LMAO! RIP Billax :laughing:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

To be fair to sskim, though, Shaver's messages can be a bit difficult to decipher for us mere mortals. I can now see where the misunderstanding may have come from. Funny though.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

FLCracka said:


> To be fair to sskim, though, Shaver's messages can be a bit difficult to decipher for us mere mortals. I can now see where the misunderstanding may have come from. Funny though.


Let's face it: the above posts read like eulogies. I guess they are--for Billax's blog. I'm glad that the man behind the blog lives on.


----------



## nbj08 (Feb 6, 2015)

Charles Dana said:


> Let's face it: the above posts read like eulogies. I guess they are--for Billax's blog. I'm glad that the man behind the blog lives on.


His blog, I believe, will continue. His presence on AAAC, however, ended this morning.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^This


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

nbj08 said:


> His blog, I believe, will continue. His presence on AAAC, however, ended this morning.


Oh--well, a day late and a dollar short: that's me.

Then the man and his blog live on--doubly good!

I'll go sit on the back porch by myself. Carry on.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Pour a stiff one for me and I'll be right over.



Charles Dana said:


> Oh--well, a day late and a dollar short: that's me.
> 
> Then the man and his blog live on--doubly good!
> 
> I'll go sit on the back porch by myself. Carry on.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> Pour a stiff one for me and I'll be right over.


Will do. Please bring along the memo that I evidently didn't get.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

HA! well i feel dumb  

I am glad the man, the myth, the legend is doing well then! His presence on AAAC will be missed


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Dramedy


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd noticed Billax didn't seem to be around anymore. Relieved to hear he is well. Interested in his blog. Could someone post a link, please?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flairball said:


> I'd noticed Billax didn't seem to be around anymore. Relieved to hear he is well. Interested in his blog. Could someone post a link, please?


Speaking of not being around much... Start posting more thrift fits, Flairball!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Flairball said:


> I'd noticed Billax didn't seem to be around anymore. Relieved to hear he is well. Interested in his blog. Could someone post a link, please?


He PMed me this awhile ago. I believe this is his blog. Others - please correct me if I am wrong.

https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1...f%20the%20Week


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I miss his weather updates....even if it wasn't my weather.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, his blog is: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

^ And a simply outstanding blog it is.

Billax is a sage historian of TNSIL, he is tremendously generous with his first-hand knowledge and experience, AND he is a really nice guy too.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

^^ Most, if not all, of those compliments absolutely apply to you as well, Ensif. As much as I will truly, truly, miss Bill, I am comforted by the fact that we have others carrying on his banner.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Hear! Hear!


Spin Evans said:


> ^^ Most, if not all, of those compliments absolutely apply to you as well, Ensif. As much as I will truly, truly, miss Bill, I am comforted by the fact that we have others carrying on his banner.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I believe that Billax cheerfully concedes that he dressed more plainly when he was working, and some of his postings may be dandyish (his own word, IIRC), but why should he not enjoy himself? I have no doubt that his acquaintances enjoy seeing him.

I may never dress as subtly as he does, but the images at https://www.keikari.com/english/interview-with-billax/ have very definitely influenced me to try different colors, especially in colder weather. Yes, I will remember the yellow sweater.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Billax has done more to guide, inspire and instruct my sartorial journey than anyone else, period. He is an invaluable Ivy Style resource, and his ongoing blog should be required reading for anyone who aspires to dress well in the TNSIL mode.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Billax has done more to guide, inspire and instruct my sartorial journey than anyone else, period. He is an invaluable Ivy Style resource, and his ongoing blog should be required reading for anyone who aspires to dress well in the TNSIL mode.


I'm not surprised. I've had even inexpensive chinos altered to no-break length, not because BIllax told me that that was the rule, but because his breakdown of the photographic evidence persuaded me that _it just looks better that way_.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope that I am not the only one that has taken a picture of Billax with them to the tailor and said "this is how my pants should drape"


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> I hope that I am not the only one that has taken a picture of Billax with them to the tailor and said "this is how my pants should drape"


You are not.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

gamma said:


> [Billax's] ongoing blog should be required reading for anyone who aspires to dress well in the TNSIL mode.


To all who have such aspirations: heed the above prescription. In fact, don't just read the blog--study it. Turn it into a well-thumbed reference guide. Refer to it so often that its pages get so tattered and fragile that you'll have to buy a brand-new computer just so that you can once again have a readable copy. The blog of Billax is inspirational, to say the least.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Facts about Billax:
(1) Thornproof tweed wears Billax for protection.
(2) Billax's polo coat eats moths.
(3) Billax does not wear chinos with a wrinkle-free finish; they are scared stiff of what Billax might do to them if they wrinkle.
(4) Billax is not color blind. Everyone else is.
(5) When Billax returns sale items to J. Press, they give him a cash refund AND store credit.
(6) One time in 1973, a tailor accidentally hemmed Billax's pants with a slight break. Being merciful, Billax chose to grow half an inch so as to spare the tailor the humiliation of his error.
(7) When Billax goes to the Andover Shop, he give Charlie Davidson attitude. Charlie Davidson, being wise, takes it on the cheek.
(8) Billax's collar pin is considered a deadly weapon in 43 countries. 
(9) Billax does not wear bit loafers because, if he did, the terrorists would hear him coming.
(10) Billax wears a watch with a ribbon strap, but he never sets it. Billax decides what time it is.
(11) Billax does not purchase MTM clothes. OTR clothes were modeled on him.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Awesome!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

L-feld

That was great, thank you!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> L-feld
> 
> That was great, thank you!


I can actually write "LOL" and mean it for once.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

L-feld, that was the best post I've ever seen on this forum. Well, except those by Billax.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Facts about Billax:
> (1) Thornproof tweed wears Billax for protection.
> (2) Billax's polo coat eats moths.
> (3) Billax does not wear chinos with a wrinkle-free finish; they are scared stiff of what Billax might do to them if they wrinkle.
> ...


Thank you, L-feld! You are very kind to a 78 year old guy! I still dress in the old-fashioned Ivy look of the 1950s. I am still complimented (occasionally) by other old Geezers. I am grateful for their compliments!


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Billax said:


> Thank you, L-feld! You are very kind to a 78 year old guy! I still dress in the old-fashioned Ivy look of the 1950s. I am still complimented (occasionally) by other old Geezers. I am grateful for their compliments!


Good to hear from you again Bill, hope your holiday was quiet and calming..


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Billax said:


> Thank you, L-feld! You are very kind to a 78 year old guy! I still dress in the old-fashioned Ivy look of the 1950s. I am still complimented (occasionally) by other old Geezers. I am grateful for their compliments!


I tried to get into the blog link that had been posted earlier in this thread, but it said I required permission from the owner. I am wondering if the blog is still extant, and if so, will you be kind enough to permit me to read it.


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

drpeter said:


> I tried to get into the blog link that had been posted earlier in this thread, but it said I required permission from the owner. I am wondering if the blog is still extant, and if so, will you be kind enough to permit me to read it.


I second this request, it sounds very intriguing to be able to access a cache of such impressive sartorial achievements!


----------



## GRH (Feb 3, 2014)

poppies said:


> I second this request, it sounds very intriguing to be able to access a cache of such impressive sartorial achievements!


The archive, and the man: National treasures.


----------

